# Computerized voice warnings



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

I have an 82 200sx.It has this six function computerized vocalized warning system.

Presumably
Key in ignition
headlights on
handbrake on
overheating
oil pressure low
speed dinger


However on my car the only one that seems to work is the key in ignition one,And it it very annoying.I tend to leave my keys in the ignition because otherwise I tend to loose them.

while that is bad enough I don't believe that the car should announce to the word that the key is in the ignition when ever I get out of the car or into it.

is there a way to make the warning system permanetly believe that the key IS NOT in the ignition so it won't blare the warning.

the other warnings might be usefull at some point.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd imagine there's a microswitch in the ignition switch that closes when the key is in the ignition. If you disconnected the wire, it'd fix the warning.


----------

